# Custom Pedestal Deer with open mouth



## DavidB4 (Oct 2, 2011)

I thought I would share this one that I mounted recently. Deer was taken in Arkansas. Might give you some ideas for your next deer.

Thanks,
David
Blevins Wildlife Artistry


----------



## Jester1023 (Dec 16, 2010)

That's a good looking mount. It really looks like he's eating wheat. My uncle is a taxidermist here in Indiana and my wife wants me to have the doe that I harvested on Saturday night. The doe was on her third ear of corn when I took her. I want her mounted with an ear in her mouth.


----------



## EGlock86 (Aug 15, 2010)

My taxidermist chargers on 100 dollars extra for a deer with an open mouth.... great buck


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

Man thats a great looking mount


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Wonderful mount.
Great craftmanship.
Thanks for sharing.


----------

